
Keeping Up on Front End Technology? - supertom
Hey Folks,<p>Backend-guy here, marveling how the FE scene has changed.<p>I&#x27;m waist-deep in FE as of late and trying to sift through the cruft (so many frameworks, toolkits, best-practices).  I&#x27;m subscribed to FBF  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freshbrewed.co) which I like.  Other suggestions, tutorials, thoughts?  How do you know what&#x27;s spending your time on and what is a passing fad?
======
stephenr
> what is a passing fad

If it isn't something the browser _ships with_ (HTML, vanilla JS + DOM + Web
APIs, CSS) consider it a fad.

